# Toshiba Tecra M4 - External monitor problems



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

After connecting an external monitor to this Tecra M4 it will often lose both the image on the laptop screen and the monitor. Most of the time no image will appear on the monitor at boot up. After fiddling with the Nvidia desktop software, it occasionally comes on. Does anyone have any knowledge of this?


----------

